

Show HN: Dotted for Painless, Quick Developer Setup on Mac - boichee
http://www.github.com/boichee/dotted

======
boichee
Hey all -

I just finished writing a shell script of sorts after having to get a few
computers set up/configured for web development using Node and/or Ruby
(Rails). After typing the same commands over and over, I just decided to
create something automated — and so Dotted was born.

If this sounds familiar, or you just find setting up a new mac for development
to be a pain in the ass, check out Dotted. In just 1 step you'll have (pretty
much) everything you need to get started building web apps and you'll have
either Bash or Zsh set up the way most developers prefer.

Its not 100% agnostic in that I built it for myself — so it includes some
custom aliases and variables beyond the typical ones everyone has (gs=git
'st', etc.), That said, it is highly configurable in terms of both what is
installed and how it configures your system. Just clone the package first
rather than using the one step cURL/wget method of installation.

All you need is a computer running Mac OS X with Git preinstalled and
configured. This means if you're using OS X 10.8 or later you're good to go
from the start.

Would love to hear some feedback or hear about any new features you think it
should have. I'm 'boichee' on GitHub.

Enjoy!

